# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) مشكلة سامسونج يستهلك البطارية  في وقت  قصير جدا s5260P

## rida216

سامسونج يستهلك البطارية  في وقت  قصير جدا s5260P

----------


## kano

اخي هل غيرت البطارية وان غيرتها ولازالت المشكلة قم بتغيير مدخل الشحن

----------

